# Rescued a pregnant cat - Advice



## Megan Carpenter (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi everyone, I’m totally new to this forum!
Yesterday a cat showed up at my door looking skinny but with a big tummy. We took her to the vets but she wasn’t microchipped, and they confirmed she is heavily pregnant. On their advice we took her home and are keeping her inside so she can start nesting. She is around 2 weeks away from birth! She is very young herself, less than a year and is quite possibly the most affectionate and loving cat I’ve ever met. She is now called Luna but with no microchip I have no clue about her past!
She won’t use a litter box (not sure if she’s ever been trained) and will only go outside to wee/poo. Since we aren’t allowed to let her out, we’ve been taking her in the garden with a harness on and she’s been doing her business, then heads straight back inside. 
You can see and feel the kittens move, it’s incredible. I’ve owned cats before but never had kittens so if anyone has some advice that would be great! I’ve been doing lots of research already. 
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Megan Carpenter and welcome 

I am very glad you have taken this pregnant cat in so she and her kittens will be safe and well looked after. 

I advise that you continue to provide a couple of litter boxes indoors for Luna, as it is possible she may decide to use them once she is nursing kittens. In any case once the kittens are walking mum will need to show them how to use the litter trays. At least I hope she will show them, and she does not think she can take them outdoors to toilet them! 

Icat Care has some good articles on feline birth, and raising a litter of kittens, which you may fine helpful to read.

https://icatcare.org/advice/cat-pregnancy/

https://icatcare.org/advice/cat-birth/

https://icatcare.org/advice/bringing-up-a-litter-of-kittens-health-considerations/

https://icatcare.org/advice/bringing-up-a-litter-of-kittens-behavioural-considerations/

Have you prepared a nesting box for Luna yet, in a quiet place where she won;'t be disturbed and the kittens will be safe? You can line it with VetBed, and puppy training pads underneath to soak up fluids. Or you can use fleeces - but not towels as the claws catch in them. Sone people like to put a layer of fleeces so they can just remove the top one when it is soiled and there are clean ones underneath. The box needs to be big enough for Luna to lie on her side stretched out as she will be when nursing her kittens.

Once she gets near the time of birth you will need to be with her all the time, including at night in case she goes into labour and needs your help e.g. with clearing a kitten's mouth/nose so they can breathe or help with cutting umbilical cords. Though it is quite possible she will do all this fine herself.

Make sure you count the number of placentas as they come out so there is the same as the number of kittens. Mum cats eat the placentas usually, as they are full of valuable nutrients.

You may find it helpful nearer Luna's due date to start a thread either in the Breeding section of this forum, or in Cat Chat. We have a number of experienced breeders on the forum who will be glad to answer any questions you may have. In the past I have fostered pregnant mum cats, or mums and their kittens, but don't regard myself in any way as an expert. 

This section of the forum (Rescue & Adoption) tends not to get as much 'traffic' as the Breeding Section or Cat Chat.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

As well as the above, keep her in from now until she is spayed. You don't want her having kittens outside, or going out and not coming back, or getting pregnant again.


----------



## Megan Carpenter (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you for replying and send those links, I’ll be sure to read them! 
Shes got several nesting boxes available for when the time comes, I know she may not use them though! I’ve ordered some puppy training pads and some soft blankets  
She is now using the litter tray perfectly! We changed the litter and she much prefers the new type we’ve bought. So happy all round!! 
She’s grooming quite a bit more now. Mainly her tummy but also her genitals. I don’t think we have long to go. Maybe a week. She’s eating lots still! 
Thank you again for replying!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Good luck with everything Karen.  Looking forward to your update(s). x


----------



## Megan Carpenter (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you @chillminx I will update with any news! Hopefully not too long to wait  xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I gather she has kittens now


----------



## Megan Carpenter (Apr 15, 2020)

She does indeed! Went into labour last night and into a nesting box at 00:30. Kitten number 1 arrived 01:12 and the fifth and final at 03:12! All are doing well  2 tabby and 3 black with various white marks. Incredibly cute!


----------



## Pepperpots (Apr 3, 2016)

If she won’t use a litter tray, try filling one with soil.


----------



## Megan Carpenter (Apr 15, 2020)

We changed the litter and she uses it now


----------

